# Hand Painted Bindings - Need Advice



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

Alright guys, I just handpainted my Burton C60s to Match my new 2013 T.Rice Pro HP. Im trying to figure out the best way to waterproof them with a clear coat and also need to make the coating flexible so it doesnt crack. Has anybody done this before that can give some insight?


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

I clear-coated half a board last winter with auto paint (Dupont, I think) and it has held up fine so far...

What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

SimonB said:


> I clear-coated half a board last winter with auto paint (Dupont, I think) and it has held up fine so far...
> 
> What kind of paint did you use?


i just used plain old acrylic paint


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, not sure about the compatibility of the 2... Might want to do some testing on some scrap before clear-coating the bindings.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

What kind of paint did you use?
Did you prep the surfaces by scuffing them up with sandpaper? Don't have to go nuts on this.
Did you use a primer?
How many layers of paint did you put on?
Did you use a clear coat?
I think automotive polymer primer, paint, and clear coat would be best for the weather.
After the clear coat dries you can even wax it for more protection.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

Clarion said:


> What kind of paint did you use?
> Did you prep the surfaces by scuffing them up with sandpaper? Don't have to go nuts on this.
> Did you use a primer?
> How many layers of paint did you put on?
> ...


I used regular acrylic paint, I kinda just decided to do this last night and did it. Not really thinking about it. After i was done, i was like, oh shit i gotta waterproof it. So now im exploring how to make it stay for good. I didnt sandpaper or prime anything. I probably put at least 15 layers of paint on though.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

15 layers of acrylic, no prep, that shit is gonna fall off . You should have used a flex additive like they use on bumper bars etc. If it cracks and you really cant live sand blast the pieces and redo them with the flex additive mixed in with the paint.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Something auto-related will probably last. Anything homeowner polyethylene will flake off eventually.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

@jbernste03 Cool idea man, let us know how it turns out. I have all-black bindings myself and always thought about painting them.

Sorry I don't have any advice (my artistic skills don't really go past 3rd grade ability) but good luck - post specific brands of waterproofing if you can!!


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

HoboMaster said:


> Something auto-related will probably last. Anything homeowner polyethylene will flake off eventually.


Amazon.com: Rust-Oleum Automotive 253522 32-Ounce AutoBody Paint Quart, Gloss Clear Coat: Home Improvement

You think this would work?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

clear coat them with clear nail polish


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> clear coat them with clear nail polish


Damn thats a good idea. think it will work?


----------

